# Wilson passed his CGC!



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats! You & Wilson have been working hard & this is your reward!! Woo Hoo! Tailer asked me to tell Ilson WooHoo!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

CONGRATS CONGRATS!! well done to you both!!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to both you and Wilson. You must be one proud dog Mommy today. Hurray! :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go, Wilson! Congratulations! Woohoooo!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to you and Wilson! I hope Wilson got some special treats last night 

Are you going to take the Therapy Dog test next?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job guys. That is a great achievement!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

congratulations... what is CGS tho?


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Canine Good Citizen

AKC's Canine Good Citizen® (CGC) Program Sponsored by K9 Advantix®


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

> what is CGS tho


CGC= Canine Good Citizen...you can read more about it here and here.



> Are you going to take the Therapy Dog test next?


I think we'll wait a bit on that. If I could use the prong collar during the test, he'd pass it with flying collar. But the fact that you have to use a flat collar...not even a slip collar...would make it very difficult for him right now. I think we need to hold off until he gets a bit older and more settled. Part of what made the CGC hard on us was having to use a slip collar. I think he'll make a wonderful therapy dog eventually, though. He just seems to know what different people need.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well congrats to you and Wilson. <<high-5>> Good work!!!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Congratulations! That has to be a great achievement. We don't have anything like that over here except for Therapy dog. Which I assume is Wilson's next goal


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Done!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome, we knew you could do it..


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS* to you both! Great achievement!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations. Where did your dog take the test?
You might consider the PetsonWheels test.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay1!! Great!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Jud said:


> Congratulations. Where did your dog take the test?
> You might consider the PetsonWheels test.


We go to classes at the local Obedience Club, and they give the test there. What is the PetsonWheels test?


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations to both you and Wilson,


----------

